# Bent prop



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

I bent a blade on my prop the other day and wondering if there’s a good company out there who can fix it or if I’m better off buying a new prop. 

Prop is from Yamaha 25 2 stroke. OEM 4 blade SS. 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

How bent is bent? Any picture?


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

tcov said:


> How bent is bent? Any picture?


It’s not crazy bent, but I have noticed loss of speed / torque. I will take some when I get off work today


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nettles prop in Texas was recommended to me for repairs by power tech propeller. Having my own power tech repaired by them this week. Will report on performance loss r gain in couple weeks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck. the prop shaft ..........................


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A good propeller repair service is a necessity -if you're on the water a lot. They can take a trashed prop and actually return it to the proper specs. The one thing they can't do is restore the outer diameter if you've worn it down by running aground a few times...

Look around where you live to find out who has the best reputation and hook up with them. In my area (just west of Ft. Lauderdale...) I'll be taking mine to Frank and Jimmie's. A good outfit can repair/refit almost any prop from a monster that's six feet across - down to something for a pull start motor.... any make any model...


----------

